# Uh oh!



## Poimen (Sep 13, 2007)

"READ THE BOOK THE CHURCHES DON'T WANT YOU TO SEE: LEARN THE HIDDEN TRUTH THAT WILL SET YOU FREE."

Satan's Rapture

Well you guys are in real trouble! But I just got re-ordained... and am probably at least 1 of 2 people who are now saved.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 13, 2007)

This page could be titled, When Idiots Attack.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 13, 2007)

> PLEASE DONATE: THE FUTURE OF DOOMSDAY TALK RADIO. DON'T LET THE DEVIL SILENCE THE TRUTH!





> THE ENEMY WITHIN: HOW THE DEMOCRATS PLAN TO DESTROY DEMOCRACY IN AMERICA AND CREATE A LUCIFERIC, NEW WORLD ORDER.



Apparently this guy not only wants your money, but he also wants you to vote Republican! I wonder if he supports Ron Paul... (JUST KIDDING)


----------



## Israelite (Sep 13, 2007)

I had quite an extensive e-mail correspondance with this guy who calls himself Pastor Larry back in 2006, i'll try and find it, he said some bizarre things to say the least.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 13, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> > PLEASE DONATE: THE FUTURE OF DOOMSDAY TALK RADIO. DON'T LET THE DEVIL SILENCE THE TRUTH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, had that been the case, this guy also most likely would have inserted the words "AND THE NEOCONS" between the words "DEMOCRATS" and "PLAN."


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! Send me your money. I need it.


----------



## SEAGOON (Sep 13, 2007)

I think this is my favorite quote and image from the site, it explains a lot:

*TAKE A RIDE ON SATAN'S SPACESHIP

IS SATAN IN POSSESSION OF AN ALIEN
SPACESHIP AND ITS HUMANOID CREW?

WILL THE DEVIL USE THIS ADVANCED
TECHNOLOGY TO DECEIVE THE NATIONS?
*






My concern is that, how much do I have to donate in order to get the Star-of-David tinfoil hat that will deflect the mind-control beam they attempt to send to the 666 chip secretly implanted in my forehead by Rick Warren? Aka Satanic UN Puppet:






Oy vey?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 13, 2007)

Crazy stuff. Where do these crackpots come from?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 13, 2007)

What a whacknut.


----------



## govols (Sep 14, 2007)

SEAGOON said:


> Oy vey?



So, do you walk on your hands during church to not scare the kids? That way it reads 999.


----------

